# Impossibilité supprimer image fond d'écran



## Spidercochon (6 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je reviens encore vers vous  et cet excellent site pour un petit soucis.

J'étais sur internet lorsque j'ai installé une image en fond d'écran. (option "choisir l'image comme fond d'écran")

Mais je préfèrerai la supprimer complètement.

Elle sait mise dans le dossier Image de mon user.
Je l'ai supprimé dans ce dossier mais elle apparaît toujours dans les préférences systèmes > bureau.
Lorsque je clique dessus pour la choisir puisque je la vois, il s'affiche le fond d'espace violet classique à Apple mais je vois toujours la même photo dans le bureau des préférences systèmes.

Cela m'embête un peu beaucoup... 

Quelqu'un de sympa aurait-il l'astuce ??

Merci à tous pour votre aide précieuse.

Bonne journée.

Cdlt,


----------



## wath68 (6 Décembre 2011)

Hello.

Question idiote : as-tu redémarré ?


----------



## breizh85 (6 Décembre 2011)

L'image est peut être toujours dans la corbeille?


----------



## Spidercochon (6 Décembre 2011)

Re,

Effectivement il suffisait de redémarrer.
Je n'y avais pas pensé. 

Merci beaucoup pour cet énième coup de pouce.

Sans flatterie excessive ni flagornerie, je rajouterai que ce forum en français est le meilleur sinon LE forum de la toile pour les amoureux de la Pomme.  
A chaque fois que je cherche quelque chose, j'arrive ici et surtout je trouve une solution à mes petits problèmes.  

C'est vraiment très réconfortant !!   

Et merci aussi pour votre rapidité !!

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous.


----------

